# Need an Aroid ID



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Leaves get to be long and narrow, like 6-8" long and 2" wide on the older leaves. The root is thicker than what I'm used to seeing with the other Philodendron species I keep and it grows fast. I figured it was something common but just don't know what the latin name is, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a suspicion that this may be a Monstera sp. The leaf size/shape change is more indicative of a monstera habit than Philodendron. Has it bloomed yet? Often the spathe will help in a proper ID.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike, I just did a little more checking (and looking at my specimen in the garden). I'm pretty sure that's Monstera siltepecana (formerly Monstera karstenianum).


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Hasn't bloomed yet, I haven't let it get big enough yet. It could be a Monstera sp., although it seems to grow faster than any Monstera I've ever put in a vivarium. The plant I received as Monstera siltepecana looks different than this one and also gets wider leaves, they don't stay as long and slender as these do. Or maybe that plant was misID'd.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Another older synonym is Monstera dodsonii. (pull out an old copy of Exotica). I have three different plants (from two different sources)--I bought one as M. dodsonii and the other(s) were given to me as M. karstenianum, and have some serious differences in leaf shape. My shade grown specimen (under 2 layers of canopy) has narrow leaves like yours, one of my other ones (growing on a palm/partial sun) has wider leaves--the newest are beginning to lattisect.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I just remembered that I got this plant from Black Jungle in their greenhouse, I think it was just labeled Aroid sp.

I also got this other plant which was labeled as Monstera siltepecana (young leaf):










Then I also have this plant which looks similar to some of your references but I got it labeled as Monstera dobsoniana, it has thicker leaves as well:



















And finally some more shots of the plant in question (thin leaves like my "siltepecana"):



















older leaf:










There seems to be a lot of misidentification going on between all these different species, either that or there are multiple cultivars? I've tried growing this plant in a few different conditions and it seems to stay pretty uniform to this form/thin narrow leaf shape. I guess I won't ever know for sure until I get mature leaves and/or flower it.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I often run into the same situation. 

The first plant you have in the latest post looks like the old leaves on the Monstera I was given with the label of M. karstenianum (which I have in really bright light). 

The plant you have in the latest set of pictures (you bought as M. dobsoniana), looks suspiciously like the juvenile leaves of one I purchased as M. lechleriana....

I'll have to see if I can find Dr. Croat's email address. It takes a little time, but he's always been pretty good about providing a "proper" i.d. I still have three Philodendron sp. (cuttings from collected specimens), that I've gotten an "Unknown" response from Dr. Croat and Joep Moonen. 

Thanks for the shots with your hand for reference. I now see just how narrow those leaves are. Most of the Philodendron sp. that I have in my collection with that narrow a leaf have a very pronounced midrib--something not present in your plant. I'll take a look around the garden tomorrow, and see how this compares with some of my plants. If we're lucky, I may have something tagged!?!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I can send you a cutting of this plant if it helps any, maybe it will grow differently in your conditions and help with an ID.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll never turn down a cutting of anything...but I have to be able to send you something back. Do you have any REALLY BIG vivariums, or a greenhouse? If so, I can send you something real interesting...


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Mike,

I had what might have been the very same plant - sold to me as a Scindapsus by BJ at MARS a year ago, but can't recall whether it had a species name. Couldn't easily find any reference pics through google. Might be worth contacting Mike and Richard to see if they recognize your plant.

Mike


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Could that be Philodendron 'Silver Streak'? The plants that are growing in my vivs don't look quite like that - not enough room I suppose, but the parent plant looks EXACTLY like that. Philo. 'Silver Steak' is how it was labeled when I bought it a few years back.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike, I think your plant is Epippremnum amplissimum or at least that's how I had it tagged when I had it. It looks a little small but it looks like the plant I had. Where did you get it. Heck I may have sent it to you. Your other looks like one of the many plants tagged as Monstera siltepecana but who knows what it is. It must mature and flower before you can get a real ID.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I got it from Black Jungle, it does look like Epipremnum amplissimum. Thanks!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Tim F said:


> Could that be Philodendron 'Silver Streak'? The plants that are growing in my vivs don't look quite like that - not enough room I suppose, but the parent plant looks EXACTLY like that. Philo. 'Silver Steak' is how it was labeled when I bought it a few years back.


It does look similar, actually I'm wondering if Philodendron 'Silver Streak' is just a mislabeled Epipremnum amplissimum.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> It does look similar, actually I'm wondering if Philodendron 'Silver Streak' is just a mislabeled Epipremnum amplissimum.


That's highly possible. A while back there were several new "hybrid Philodendron's" being sold--that were later ID'd as Epiprenum species....


----------



## Green-Planet (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, there, the plant you have is definitely, 'Epipremnum Amplissismum', also known as 'Philodendron Silver Streak'. I am an aroid collector, and have many differen species, in my collection. I am always up for any trades. Green-Planet!


----------

